# Question for computer savvy peeps



## navigator9 (May 21, 2017)

Just had something very scary happen. I googled "Soap is Beautiful", an old blog that had some gorgeous soap pics. Two links came up that looked like they linked to the blog. The first one had a message that what I was looking for didn't exist any more. Ever hopeful, I clicked on the second one that looked possible. Immediately I got a message and an actual voice saying that my computer had been infected with a virus, and in order to prevent my credit card info and Facebook log on info and some other stuff from being sent to hackers, I should call the posted phone number immediately so that MSN could walk me through steps to prevent that from happening. The scary voice said, if you shut down your computer before doing this, we will have to disable your computer to avoid spread of the virus to our system...or something like that. Well, I'm never one to do what I'm told, so I shut down the computer immediately, then turned it back on and ran a scan. The scan showed absolutely no threats. Whew! Have any of you ever had something like this happen to you. Does it even sound legit? And all I was doing was looking for some beautiful soap. :Kitten Love: Computer seems fine now.


----------



## NsMar42111 (May 21, 2017)

If you ran a deep scan, and it found nothing, 1000 popups didn't start coming up, and your browser isn't hijacked (watch a page load and see if it redirects) I would be willing to say you're probably ok. Might need to do a load of laundry though..... 

What anti virus do you use?


----------



## kchaystack (May 21, 2017)

That is an old scam - it was probably some java script or flash code to play the sounds and make you worry.

If you are running decent antivirus and malware detection software, then you are fine (and if anyone is not - you shouldn't be on the internet at all).  You did not execute any programs, and did the right thing.  You might want to take the precaution of clearing your cookies, cache and temp files.


----------



## debratant (May 21, 2017)

Yep, scam.
Hoping you would call the number, then they could tell you to give them remote access so they "can fix your computer remotely"  and wham...they are in your computer, taking your data.  You did the right thing by shutting down.

I have a lifetime subscription to Malwarebytes.  I would NEVER be without it.
I also use Avast free antivirus.


----------



## Steve85569 (May 22, 2017)

Linux.
Problem solved.


----------



## navigator9 (May 22, 2017)

NsMar42111 said:


> If you ran a deep scan, and it found nothing, 1000 popups didn't start coming up, and your browser isn't hijacked (watch a page load and see if it redirects) I would be willing to say you're probably ok. Might need to do a load of laundry though.....
> 
> What anti virus do you use?





kchaystack said:


> That is an old scam - it was probably some java script or flash code to play the sounds and make you worry.
> 
> If you are running decent antivirus and malware detection software, then you are fine (and if anyone is not - you shouldn't be on the internet at all).  You did not execute any programs, and did the right thing.  You might want to take the precaution of clearing your cookies, cache and temp files.





debratant said:


> Yep, scam.
> Hoping you would call the number, then they could tell you to give them remote access so they "can fix your computer remotely"  and wham...they are in your computer, taking your data.  You did the right thing by shutting down.
> 
> I have a lifetime subscription to Malwarebytes.  I would NEVER be without it.
> I also use Avast free antivirus.



Thanks guys, everything seems OK this morning. Geez, that was really scary, I'm sure a lot of people fall for it. The reason I thought it might be legit was that they didn't ask me to click on a link, but to call a number. Thank goodness I'm such a skeptic, right? I use AVG, and it found nothing, but I appreciate your reassurances. Thanks!!!


----------



## IrishLass (May 22, 2017)

I hate those scary scams that try to scare the unsuspecting into hastily following their ever so 'helpful' instructions in order to lure them into their nefarious trap. :twisted: 

I had a similar, but different incident happen with my computer about 10 years ago. Like you, I innocently clicked on something I thought was legit, but I soon found out it wasn't when pop-ups started popping up all over my screen uncontrollably, and my disk drive door physically opened without me having touched it, making me think some hacker had taken complete control of my computer. Needless to say, I was pretty freaked out! Thankfully, my hubby was home at the time and got it all sorted out in a jiffy without a single ounce of worry upon his brow. 

Hubby writes computer code for a living and deals with this kind of stuff quite often. He explained to me that what had just happened to me was actually a basic, simple, 'hacking 101' trick that any 12 year old can find instructions for online, and that it was kind of equivalent to tweenaged pranksters ringing your doorbell and running away. 

He gave me instructions that whenever I've found that I've accidentally clicked on something that starts doing funny stuff to the computer, to never, ever click on any of the pop-up instructions, even if they look legit (which some do). Either go into Task Manager to look for and highlight the problematic site and hit 'end task', or just shut the computer down and reboot. 

I'm glad you were skeptical and didn't fall for it. 

Besides computer scams, it's very good to be skeptical when it comes phone call scams, too. Have you ever recieved any of those bogus IRS calls making the rounds that say they are the "IRS Washington DC" and that your 'case number' is blah blah blah, and that you are in trouble with them, and if you don't call them back to get your case number straightened out they will have to call the authorities out to your house and arrest you? I swear, we must get one of them once every month or so on average on our home phone's answering machine. lol Some of the earlier messages left were spoken by either a guy or a gal with a heavy foreign accent and were so ridiculous in nature that they became like comedy relief to us: we'd save them until everyone in the house had a chance to hear it and have a good laugh before deleting.  Unfortunately, they have gotten more clever in recent months. Now it's a computerized woman's voice with a generic American accent. No matter how American they try to make themselves sound, though, it's not going to work on us because we know that the IRS does not work that way. 


IrishLass


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 22, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Just had something very scary happen. I googled "Soap is Beautiful", an old blog that had some gorgeous soap pics. Two links came up that looked like they linked to the blog. The first one had a message that what I was looking for didn't exist any more. Ever hopeful, I clicked on the second one that looked possible. Immediately I got a message and an actual voice saying that my computer had been infected with a virus, and in order to prevent my credit card info and Facebook log on info and some other stuff from being sent to hackers, I should call the posted phone number immediately so that MSN could walk me through steps to prevent that from happening. The scary voice said, if you shut down your computer before doing this, we will have to disable your computer to avoid spread of the virus to our system...or something like that. Well, I'm never one to do what I'm told, so I shut down the computer immediately, then turned it back on and ran a scan. The scan showed absolutely no threats. Whew! Have any of you ever had something like this happen to you. Does it even sound legit? And all I was doing was looking for some beautiful soap. :Kitten Love: Computer seems fine now.


 

If you did not click on it, you are probably ok, provided you have an anti virus and a firewall. There is a horrible hacking thing going on as of late.

Just in case, if I was you, search "malawarebytes" and download their free home version, and run a scan, to make sure malaware was not installed in your computer.  Malaware sometimes is not caught by an anti virus.

Not sure I can post the link here.


----------



## Dahila (May 22, 2017)

same scam came on my DH brand new computer he has McAfee, It was difficult to stop the script but I did it.  Sunrisarts not every antivirus will work with malwarebytes, Mcafee will not
My first is always Task manager, you need to stop it


----------



## Arimara (May 22, 2017)

I paid for Eset Antivirus and so far, I've loved my subscription. I haven't used Malwarebytes in a while (I should use them again) but I do agree that it would do you a whole world of good. It's one of those that is worth money (so I hear) and since i have tried the premium version on trial, I would consider it.

You did the right thing, given your circumstances. It could have been a lot worse than what it was and if prompted again in ANY circumstance, NEVER call or contact the people whom a program, email, whatever tells you to  call for help. the fact that the javascripting mentioned calling MSN was a huge red flag.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 22, 2017)

Dahila said:


> same scam came on my DH brand new computer he has McAfee, It was difficult to stop the script but I did it. Sunrisarts not every antivirus will work with malwarebytes, Mcafee will not
> My first is always Task manager, you need to stop it


 

I have both on mine, and they work just fine.  However, I do not keep malaware open all the time, I open it once a week and run a full scan.


----------



## navigator9 (May 23, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I hate those scary scams that try to scare the unsuspecting into hastily following their ever so 'helpful' instructions in order to lure them into their nefarious trap. :twisted:
> 
> I had a similar, but different incident happen with my computer about 10 years ago. Like you, I innocently clicked on something I thought was legit, but I soon found out it wasn't when pop-ups started popping up all over my screen uncontrollably, and my disk drive door physically opened without me having touched it, making me think some hacker had taken complete control of my computer. Needless to say, I was pretty freaked out! Thankfully, my hubby was home at the time and got it all sorted out in a jiffy without a single ounce of worry upon his brow.
> 
> ...



It was very scary, and it did cross my mind for a moment that it might actually be real, but fortunately for me, that idea didn't last long.

No, I haven't had the IRS scam call, but I did get another. I had seen a report on the news recently about a phone scam where they call, and when you answer they ask, "Can you hear me?", and if you answer yes, they record your voice and use it for some illegal purpose that I don't remember now. I screen all of my calls because I get so many of those unwanted solicitation calls even though I'm on the do not call list. And don't you know, I got a couple of those calls and I sat there listening to them ask, "Hello, can you hear me?" Sad...these people need to find something productive to do.

Thanks again to all of you for your recommendations and support!


----------



## Dahila (May 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I have both on mine, and they work just fine.  However, I do not keep malaware open all the time, I open it once a week and run a full scan.



I have it monitoring my system and not problem runs well with my Nod32 
They both awesome,  Next year I am geting them for both computers


----------



## dibbles (May 23, 2017)

I'm so glad you ended up ok. I am not tech savvy in the least, and my husband even less so. We were infected with the 'FBI' virus. I don't remember the exact circumstances, but DH did click on some kind of link. Comcast tech support spent a couple of hours with him to remove it. We still get a call almost once a week from 'Rachel' or whoever supposedly about a problem with our credit card, or from those kind folks at MSN tech support who have noticed a problem with our computer. One is a robo call and I just hang up. If it is a live person, I just put the phone down and let them spend some of their time figuring out I am not there. I'd like to think it slows them down a little.

We have had two very near misses with elderly family members. One was my mother, at the beginning of some rapidly progressing confusion. I happened to be there and she got one of those 'Grandma I'm in trouble' phone calls. Someone pretending to be a grandson, picked up for a DUI, sitting in jail, with a lawyer, and it will all be dismissed and go away if she can get him $1500. I told her it was a scam and to hang up, but she was sure it was my nephew. So while the scammer was 'getting his lawyer', I convinced her to at least ask him, to be sure it was him, 'what is your mothers, sisters name'. Of course he couldn't answer and hung up. Her response was - what if that was his one phone call from jail. I am so thankful I was there or they would have for sure had her credit card information.

Another was an 85 year old falling for the 'tech support' phone scam. Thankfully she can barely turn on her computer - I give her credit for trying to learn. It was taking so long, and she had an appointment so the scammer agreed to call her back the next day. Then she called me. I told her to just hang up the phone without engaging in any conversation. She was surprised to learn it was a scam.

I hate these predators. It must be working well enough, or they wouldn't continue. One time I was so fed up with the phone calls that I asked him how he lives with himself. I've told them I have a Mac. I've played along when I have time. Nothing keeps them from calling back again and again.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 23, 2017)

My 67 year-old mother is pretty good about these but early on in her computer career - about 5 years ago - she almost fell victim to one of those "Microsoft has noticed a problem with your computer" calls.  Lucky for her she was on a Linux machine and none of the scammer's instructions worked. :mrgreen:  She said she was on the phone with the guy for 45 minutes, legitimately trying to follow his instructions before he realized that she wasn't just confused but on a completely different OS.  I wish I'd had that call recorded.


----------



## Dahila (May 23, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> My 67 year-old mother is pretty good about these but early on in her computer career - about 5 years ago - she almost fell victim to one of those "Microsoft has noticed a problem with your computer" calls.  Lucky for her she was on a Linux machine and none of the scammer's instructions worked. :mrgreen:  She said she was on the phone with the guy for 45 minutes, legitimately trying to follow his instructions before he realized that she wasn't just confused but on a completely different OS.  I wish I'd had that call recorded.



My hubby always says to them that we have a house without windows, then they hang up


----------



## IrishLass (May 23, 2017)

If you can't keep them from calling you back, try doing what a lot of enterprising folks on Youtube are doing when they have a bit of spare time on their hands to waste- they are having a bit of fun beating the scammers at their own game by scamming them back, and recording it for our entertainment pleasure. :mrgreen:

Their goal is to prevent the scammer out of having a lucrative day by keeping them on the line for as long as possible so the scammer can't use that time to scam someone more trusting/gullable. They do this by engaging them in extended but bogus conversations, supplying bogus answers and information to all of the scammer's questions, etc..., many of which are downright hilarious. Some Youtubers have even made quite a hobby out of doing this and have posted several videos of these encounters. My favorite ones to watch are by a gal with a channel named Music is a Rainbow. Here is one of her shorter videos:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyZsIv7ISCI[/ame]


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (May 24, 2017)

@ Brewer George and Dibbles- Those stories are two reasons why I fuss with my mom about learning to use the pc. My grandma is learning to use one. What kind of child let's their parent outshine them?


----------



## debratant (May 27, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> If you can't keep them from calling you back, try doing what a lot of enterprising folks on Youtube are doing when they have a bit of spare time on their hands to waste- they are having a bit of fun beating the scammers at their own game by scamming them back, and recording it for our entertainment pleasure. :mrgreen:
> 
> Their goal is to prevent the scammer out of having a lucrative day by keeping them on the line for as long as possible so the scammer can't use that time to scam someone more trusting/gullable. They do this by engaging them in extended but bogus conversations, supplying bogus answers and information to all of the scammer's questions, etc..., many of which are downright hilarious. Some Youtubers have even made quite a hobby out of doing this and have posted several videos of these encounters. My favorite ones to watch are by a gal with a channel named Music is a Rainbow. Here is one of her shorter videos:
> 
> ...






She is HILARIOUS!  I subscribed! Too funny!


----------



## Arimara (May 27, 2017)

debratant said:


> She is HILARIOUS!  I subscribed! Too funny!



I was hoping they would have taken the bait too. Ivana Tinkle...


----------



## navigator9 (May 30, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I'm so glad you ended up ok. I am not tech savvy in the least, and my husband even less so. We were infected with the 'FBI' virus. I don't remember the exact circumstances, but DH did click on some kind of link. Comcast tech support spent a couple of hours with him to remove it. We still get a call almost once a week from 'Rachel' or whoever supposedly about a problem with our credit card, or from those kind folks at MSN tech support who have noticed a problem with our computer. One is a robo call and I just hang up. If it is a live person, I just put the phone down and let them spend some of their time figuring out I am not there. I'd like to think it slows them down a little.
> 
> We have had two very near misses with elderly family members. One was my mother, at the beginning of some rapidly progressing confusion. I happened to be there and she got one of those 'Grandma I'm in trouble' phone calls. Someone pretending to be a grandson, picked up for a DUI, sitting in jail, with a lawyer, and it will all be dismissed and go away if she can get him $1500. I told her it was a scam and to hang up, but she was sure it was my nephew. So while the scammer was 'getting his lawyer', I convinced her to at least ask him, to be sure it was him, 'what is your mothers, sisters name'. Of course he couldn't answer and hung up. Her response was - what if that was his one phone call from jail. I am so thankful I was there or they would have for sure had her credit card information.
> 
> ...



It's quite sad how they always target the most vulnerable. It's not like the elderly don't already have enough problems without trying to defend themselves against scammers. I remember when my aunt retired and moved to Florida, she said scammers were coming out of the woodwork, on the phone, at her door...it's a shame. She said she would always listen to their spiel, and how hard it was to get them off the phone. I tried to tell her to just say, "No thanks." and hang up immediately, but she thought it was rude to hang up, so she'd say no thanks, and wait, and of course they'd go on and on. I feel so badly for people who get victimized by these scummy jerks.

Lately I'm getting a ton of those weird foreign email scams offering to send me millions and millions of dollars. If you want a really good laugh, here's one guys way of dealing with those...hysterical! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Uc-cztsJo[/ame]


----------

